# Good names for a skewbald?



## JoJo_ (10 May 2008)

I've bought a skewbald ISH mare subject to vetting. Her name is Lady but I reeeally dont like that name for a horse lol. I've discussed it with many of my friends and we decided most horses dont know their names like dogs do. Plus thats only been her name for a year. 

Anyone got any suggestions for an alternative name?


----------



## Boxers (10 May 2008)

Well obvious names would be Patch, Puzzle or Jigsaw.

But I quite like the name 'Lady'.

It's meant to be bad luck to change a horse's name but I have done this twice before and have not been struck down!


----------



## merlinsquest (10 May 2008)

Squiggle!!!


----------



## ladyt25 (10 May 2008)

My horse knows his name - he IS like a dog. He's called woody and used to come running to his name! Maybe research some american indian names, always good for coloureds? (not apache though!). Maybe see what her personality is like before you decide on a name, something might just come to you.


----------



## Cahill (10 May 2008)

it`s supposed to be unlucky to change a horses name so why not go for something like 
`----------? lady`

i tried to trace a pony we used to own once and came to a blank when i found out new owners had changed her name.


----------



## k1963 (10 May 2008)

How about Painted Lady or The Painted Lady ?

Well, I tried !


----------



## Cop-Pop (10 May 2008)

There was a skewbald at the first RS I went to called Wiff - as in Skew-wiff


----------



## zigzag (10 May 2008)

Spot


----------



## 1275gta (10 May 2008)

Don't change her name it is bad luck.

Find her a nice posh show name and stick with lady as her stable name.


----------



## JoJo_ (10 May 2008)

Name on her passport is something starting with T... Lady so thats obviously where Lady came from. I dont really believe in all that bad luck stuff. I have enough bad luck as it is and I dont go breaking mirrors and walking under ladders lol.

I would just feel like an idiot yelling Lady down the field to see if she'll come to me hehe. I'll research some american indian names. Or some Irish names.


----------



## KatB (10 May 2008)

A friend has just called her coloured Moo


----------



## JoJo_ (10 May 2008)

Hehe Moo. I was thinking Topaz... Your horse is gorgeous by the way Kat. I adore coloureds.


----------



## Patches (10 May 2008)

I like Puzzle for coloured horses.


----------



## KatB (10 May 2008)

Thank you 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They are nice if you can get a good one!!


----------



## JoJo_ (10 May 2008)

http://www.horsemart.co.uk/AdvertRef/HM8...HorseDetail.asp

This is the one I bought. She's lovely. Needs some schooling and everything but very willing. 

I like Puzzle too but I think its more of a gelding name...


----------



## KatB (10 May 2008)

She's lovely. Lovely head! Have fun with her, look forward to your updates!!


----------



## Enfys (11 May 2008)

Change it to something that sounds the same if you really hate Lady.....Jade, Shadey, Zadie, etc, etc.

When I got my palomino he was called Luke, he just wasn't a Luke to me, so he is now Zeus.........He doesn't seem to care, I have a field full of Lukes, Lolas, Robins etc apparently, whatever name I call,  they all come.


----------



## spitchwick (11 May 2008)

I certainly don't believe it's bad luck to change a horse name, just superstition I'm afraid, but I do like Painted lady, and what about Jig, as in jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## helenhorse (11 May 2008)

What about 
tiggy,
 puzzle,
 freckles,
 twiggy,
 pepsi
, melody,
 kiri
, coco,
 salsa
, minnie,
 amber
Bonnie
Chaz
Polly
Senorita
Tilly
Dreamer
Dandy
Brandy
Pink
got more if you wunnum????,


----------



## DiablosGold (11 May 2008)

My poor coloured went from Skippy to Dibbles (before I got him).  

His name is now Dibbs and even though I don't like that name that's how it's staying, and I generally call him Monkey anyway.

I like your idea of Topaz, although to me she looks like a 'Lady'!


----------



## kerilli (11 May 2008)

what about Squaw, Siouxie, or Geisha (a painted lady).


----------



## helenhorse (11 May 2008)

i think she looks like a tiggy


----------



## Jellicle (11 May 2008)

You could name her after a cocktail (eg. a mix of colours).

Sangria
Mojito
Tia Maria


----------



## JoJo_ (11 May 2008)

Ooooo I like Tia!! Topaz or Tia... Oh crap I cant decide. I think her passport name is Torafin Lady or something like that, I prob spelt it wrong. Tia would be nice...


----------

